# Recomended book



## Terry Greer (May 11, 2014)

Having just reread it - I though I'd recommend Ian Mortimer's book:
'The time Traveler's guide to medieval England'

It's a very readable account (often funny and really eye-opening) - written in a style that makes it like a 'guide book' for visitors.

If you write fantasy you'll get a huge amount out of it - and it will remove a few mistaken assumptions about medieval life in the process.

The Time Traveler's Guide to Medieval England: A Handbook for Visitors to the Fourteenth Century Paperback
by Ian Mortimer 
ISBN-10: 1439112908
ISBN-13: 978-1439112908

He has also written one to Elizabethan England - which I've just ordered (until now I didn't know it had been published).


----------

